# ImageIcon Grösse anpassen



## Spitfire777 (10. Apr 2010)

Hi,

ich will ein ImageIcon in der Grösse ändern, Breite und Höhe. Dabei darf das Bild nicht abgeschnitten werden.
Wie bringe ich das fertig?


----------



## noxan (10. Apr 2010)

Hi,
probier mal folgendes:

```
icon.setImage(icon.getImage().getScaledInstance(25, 25, Image.SCALE_DEFAULT));
```


----------



## Spitfire777 (10. Apr 2010)

w-u-n-d-e-r-b-a-r

funktioniert wie gewünscht, danke!


----------

